# snows????



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anybody know where they are at and when theyll be here?????? HELP!


----------



## ritt (Mar 21, 2009)

your askin where the birds are at but yet u wrote on my subject for sure nd cuz the birds are heavy there? i dont like false info


----------



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe some sarcasm in this post.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Just drive south,you'll find em.Don't expect us to help.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Does anybody know where they are at and when theyll be here?????? HELP!


There are already huntable #s by you. If you would scout using a pickup and not the internet you would know that. I heard some boys smacked some SOB's up by DL this morning already.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Buncha meanies here 

I just wanna know where to hunt this weekend


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

And you USA kid, you should take some 'niceness' classes. Not to sure who raised you.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard there was a pile of birds 20 miles East of I-29! Go get um!


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

ussnapper your making a joke out of this website i will never open your post again. have you ever heard of :x :evil: :evil: cry wolf before?


----------



## ritt (Mar 21, 2009)

ussapper u say u have fields with 10's of thousands of geese on them, but yet u are asking where the geese are!!!! People are on here to find the geese and predict them not be filled with sh**! But yet u want more people to come hunt with u. good luck bud


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im confused, so where are the geese?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Im confused, so where are the geese?


Wolf wolf wolf. I will nvr lstn 2 u agin.


----------



## ritt (Mar 21, 2009)

if you dont know where the geese are then why were u sayin they were think around devils lake? now i know y your lookin for people to hunt with, everyone musta ditched u


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ritt said:


> if you dont know where the geese are then why were u sayin they were think around devils lake? now i know y your lookin for people to hunt with, everyone musta ditched u


Thats my prostaff best buddies that are nailin them up there and all my other best friend buddies are too busy playing Big Game Hunter on Xbox to go scout for me. Thats why I thought I could get some help from you guys to scout for me


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

What do you mean by "scout for me"????? Get off your *** and scout for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I will do ANYTHING to return the favor


----------



## ritt (Mar 21, 2009)

Hook my up with 2,000 FB'S a SBE II with mag extension and patternmaster and ill scout geese for ya. since u will do "anything" for it. :lol:


----------



## ritt (Mar 21, 2009)

and by the way, on the other subject u started y were u sayin the fields were hard to get in and **** if it was all your prostaffer "buddies" fields.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Those birds ended up being seagulls. It was foggy that morning


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSSSAPPER... Y r U trying 2 confuse us? I rly wnt to go kll some Geese! If U find out where they r 4 sure, let me know. I heard they were up N. but now I am doubting it as U say U don't know where they R.

So what is it?

R there birds in ND? Or are they all stil down South?

Plz let me know as SOOOOn as possible! THX!


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Guys, I agree with USSapper and I would definately come for a hunt but just can't scout right now. See what you can find and let us know.We all have to work together to save the tundra.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone know where i can go shoot some banded snows? or even some collars would be cool.. Are they more north or south do you think?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BeekBuster said:


> Anyone know where i can go shoot some banded snows? or even some collars would be cool.. Are they more north or south do you think?


There is alot of them 14.5 miles East of US I-94!


----------

